# in need of a 40space/ 100amp main panel



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

juddi said:


> With the increase of additional circuit's in some residentual renovations and customers can't afford service upgrade to 200amp. I trying to find a solution for where to put these new circuit's many are 3wire cable runs needing a 2pole circuit breaker and running out of room. I know one solutio is to install a subpanel but I was wonder about a 40 space 100amp main panel. . Does it exist if not why not?


Feed it with with a 100a feed and it will be a 100a panel!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Biggest I can find without spending more than 30 seconds looking as a 30-space Eaton BR panel with a 100 amp main, but it has a built-in surge device. Other than that, there's plenty of 20 space panels.

It might be possible for you to get a 40 space main lug panel and backfeed a 100 amp breaker (with tie-down kit). I can't imagine why that would violate any rules.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You would have to get a 40/40 circuit Murray main lug panel and use a 100 amp . main breaker... that would give you (38) circuits to use..


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

erics37 said:


> It might be possible for you to get a 40 space main lug panel and backfeed a 100 amp breaker (with tie-down kit). I can't imagine why that would violate any rules.


I agree and I've done it that way. I used a 200 amp main breaker panel and removed the main breaker, thereby making it easy to upgrade to 200 amps when the time comes.


----------



## juddi (Apr 16, 2010)

Ummm...all these ideas are good!!!.... Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

juddi said:


> Ummm...all these ideas are good!!!.... Thanks to all!!!!


The only idea that wasn't good was B4T suggesting a Murray panel. Avoid that junk like the plague!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> The only idea that wasn't good was B4T suggesting a Murray panel. Avoid that junk like the plague!


What brand do you like Deepwater?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What brand do you like Deepwater?


Primarily Square D Homeline. I think CH-CH are by far the best residential panels and breakers out there.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Primarily Square D Homeline. I think CH-CH are by far the best residential panels and breakers out there.


Good to know but do you really think cheap assed aluminum Homeline crap is better than copper buss murray? I don't mind CH-CH but it is kind of rare.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Good to know but do you really think cheap assed aluminum Homeline crap is better than copper buss murray? I don't mind CH-CH but it is kind of rare.


No, the aluminum busses are the same, but I like Square D panels because I think the breakers are a lot better than Murray and CH BR. They make a better connection to the buss bar. 

I've never seen a copper buss Murray except in 3 phase around here. If you want a copper buss, you have to get Siemens panels which are nearly identical to Murray.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> The only idea that wasn't good was B4T suggesting a Murray panel. Avoid that junk like the plague!


Other than your stupid.. brain dead personal feelings about the product... can you show me anything on paper that says one manufacture is any better than another??.. :no::no:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> Other than your stupid.. brain dead personal feelings about the product... can you show me anything on paper that says one manufacture is any better than another??.. :no::no:


First of all, why are you throwing out personal insults? 

But, I could point you to the plug-on breaker recall that Siemens had to issue several years ago, or the faulty main breaker design in older Murray panels that is prone to failure. 

Your claim that all panels are the same is ridiculous. Some have better features than others. Furthermore, you clearly think Murray is better because it's all you will use and all you ever talk about. So don't give me this nonsense that they are all the same since you have your own preference.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> First of all, why are you throwing out personal insults?
> 
> But, I could point you to the plug-on breaker recall that Siemens had to issue several years ago, or the faulty main breaker design in older Murray panels that is prone to failure.
> 
> Your claim that all panels are the same is ridiculous. Some have better features than others. Furthermore, you clearly think Murray is better because it's all you will use and all you ever talk about. So don't give me this nonsense that they are all the same since you have your own preference.


First of all... I should of picked better words to describe your expertise in this matter... for that.. I do apologize.. 

I didn't say ALL panels are the same.. only that there is no physical proof on paper that one brand is any better than another...

The panels Murray manufactured (5) years ago are not the same one you can buy today.... they constantly make changes.. as do all manufactures when a design problem reaches the front office..

So feel free to post some survey or anything on paper to support your view Murray is junk compared to another brand.. :thumbsup:


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are a couple options

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UR7KbPIhIg8


http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UR7I4vIhIg8

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UR7LDvIhIg8


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

*Sqd*

My supply house stocks square d panels that are all main lug and they sell main breaker kits separately. When I have a staked house with lots of circuits but a smaller load ill buy a 40/40 225A main lug with whatever size main kit that is appropriate. The 40/40 is my panel of choice if I have the mounting space, plenty of wiring room inside for nice clean makeup.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would go straight to a demand load calculation. If your customer is overloading a 100 amp system then it doesn't matter what he can afford. He needs to put his money into the panel/service upgrade first.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I didn't say ALL panels are the same.. only that there is no physical proof on paper that one brand is any better than another...


So that being the case why do you push one brand?

We shop by price, we install all the major brands (sorry no Murray, not really sold here).


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've installed a 40 space panel with a 100 amp main.

You can get a 40-space MLO panel, such as a Square D QO140L200G and then install a 100 Amp main breaker in it: QOM2100VH.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> So that being the case why do you push one brand?


You'll notice he never actually answered that question.



> We shop by price, we install all the major brands (sorry no Murray, not really sold here).


Murray is not a commercial/industrial brand anyway. Chances are, everything you get for that market is Siemens, which makes the Murray junk....err...I mean, products.


----------

